# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Izgubljeno pravo na osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje

## marina14

Poštovani,
molila bih Vas da mi pomognete razjasniti situaciju u kojoj sam se našla. Naime, jučer sam kod svoje doktorice opće prakse doznala da nemam osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje. Danas sam išla u prostorije Zavoda da se prijavim, ali gospođa koja radi na šalteru mi je rekla da sam zakasnila 2 dana s prijavom. To me je šokiralo tim više što sam u šestom mjesecu trudnoće. Radila sam na ugovor o radu koji je istekao 30.06. I po tome sam se ravnala da imam do 30.07. vremena prijaviti se na zdravstveno. Moja je krivnja što nisam otišla ranije, ali nisam imala razloga sumnjati u svog poslodavca i u biti sam još uvijek čekala (i čekam) da mi pošalje papire odjave s kojima bih se onda išla prijaviti. Nakon što se na Zavodu nisam uspjela prijaviti, otišla sam kod bivšeg poslodavca i tamo saznala da sam odjavljena sa zdravstvenog 22.06. (PRAZNIK i još plus k tome NEDJELJA?!?!!), dakle 8 dana prije isteka ugovora. Sljedeća zanimljiva stvar je da sam ja 23.06. bila kod svoga ginekologa koji mi je dao Izvješća o bolovanju koja sam isti dan jedan primjerak ostavila poslodavcu, a drugi 30.06. predala Zavodu zajedno s ostalim papirima kako bih otvorila komplikacije u trudnoći. Nikome nije jasno kako sam uspjela dobiti Izvješća o bolovanju od svog doktora ako sam odjavljena sa zdravstvenog. 
Mene sada zanima sljedeće: 
1. Smije li mene poslodavac odjaviti ranije sa zdravstvenog, odnosno prije isteka ugovora o radu? Pitam jer mi se to još nije dogodilo.
2. Nije li poslodavac dužan poslati mi papire odjave ili me barem pravovremeno obavijestiti o promjeni statusa? Napominjem da ja niti danas, 32 dana nakon odjave nemam papire o promjeni statusa.
Molim Vas da mi pomognete rasvijetliti situaciju. Kome mogu prijaviti poslodavca ako se pokaže da on snosi krivnju za nastalu zavrzlamu?
Unaprijed hvala.

----------


## sirius

Najbolje je da se odmah javite u svoj podrucni ured hzzo-a, i pravnu sluzbu u vezi svojih prava iz obavezog zdravstvenog osiguranja.

----------


## marina14

Hvala na superbrzom odgovoru!  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

ja bih ujedno potražila momentalnu pravnu pomoć te prijavila poslodavca Inspektoratu rada, jer poslodavac može odjaviti trudnicu sa ugovora na određeno vrijeme JEDINO ISTEKOM ugovora (znači 30.6.). 
Svaka ranija odjava smatra se izvanrednim raskidom ugovora o radu (ili možda poslovno uvjetovanim otkazom - ovisno što je poslodavac napisao) i MORA vas vratiti na posao jer je odredbama Zakona o radu uvjetovano da se NE SMIJE dati otkaz trudnici.

Vašim povratom na posao, te regulacijom Vašeg radnopravnog statusa, ostvarit ćete pravo pravo na bolovanje do termina poroda, no rodiljni dopust ćete otvoriti kao nezaposelna osoba te ga morate zatražiti na HZZo-u u roku od 30 dana od dana poroda.

Također, svojim propustom poslodavac Vas je doveo u nepovoljni financijski položaj te ste zbog njegove aktivnosti trenutno izgubili zdravstveno osiguranje kao i mogućnost prijave na burzu.
Kako bi Vam se prava mogla odmah vratiti, ODMAH napravite prijavu Inspektoratu te angažirajte pravnika/odvjetnika koji će Vas vratiti na posao za tih preostalih 8 dana. Potom, regulirajte status na HZZO-u, jer bez ovog nećete moći ništa od gore navedenog ostvariti niti će Vam HZZO moći izaći u susret.

----------


## marina14

Samo da javim, ukoliko nekog zanima, da sam uspjela riješiti situaciju. U svoju korist naravno.  :Smile: 
Zahvaljujući neupućenosti djelatnika računovodstva i tajništva/pravne službe firme u kojoj sam radila (btw radi se o jednoj osnovnoj školi) ostala sam bez prava na obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje, a time i pravo na naknadu koju bih primala do kraja komplikacija u trudnoći, odnosno do porodiljnog. Jutros sam bila kod poslodavca tražiti svoje papire (Odluku o raskidu ugovora, odjave s HZMO i HZZO). Pao mi je mrak na oči kad sam vidjela da u Odluci o raskidu ugovora stoji da mi je ugovor raskinut 22.06., iako je u njemu navedeno da ističe 30.06. Budući da sam nešto znala otprije, a i mamma san mi je potvrdila u postu gore, lijepo sam im objasnila da je to što su napravili protuzakonito. I dalje nikome nije jasno otkud njima ideja da nekome tko je na bolovanju lijepo uredno raskine ugovor. Da napomenem, Odluka je donesena nakon što sam ja 23.06. donesla doznake poslodavcu. Čvrsto želim vjerovati da se radi samo o neupućenosti djelatnika, a ne o nečem drugom. Ja tu Odluku o raskidu ugovora sve do danas nisam vidjela, a kamoli potpisala. Kad su uvidjeli svoju grešku, napisali su dva dopisa, jedan HZMO-u, drugi HZZO-u gdje priznaju svoju grešku i mole da se ispravi. Sve sam riješila u prostorijama istih uz nekoliko klikova mišem i puno papirologije. Eto, sve je vraćeno na staro, kao da ništa nije bilo. Kao da ja nisam izgubila par godina života zbog živciranja i dva prijepodneva lutanja po gradu od poslodavca do HZMO-a i HZZO-a. 
Hvala sirius i mamma san na savjetima!!
Ne dogodilo se nikome...živili  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

drago mi je da si sve uspjela riješiti!  :Smile:

----------


## leptirići

podižem temu,

sestra mi je svojom krivicom izgubila pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje, točnije radila je ljetos mjesec i pol, i kad joj je isteko ugovor,
tj.prestala raditi nije se u roku prijavila na hzzo(nije znala da treba) i što sad?
rekli su joj na hzzo-u da će ponovno steći pravo kad se zaposli...što neće vrlo skoro, jel studira, ali vandredno,
dali postoji neka druga mogućnost, tata je nezaposlen, samo mama radi...

----------


## malena beba

na zalost, mislim da nista drugo ne moze :/ eventualno ako moze nekog zamolit da je prijavi na par dana da opet stekne pravo (znam da ovo nije bas zakonito)

----------


## spajalica

nek pita na svojoj referadi da li kao izvanredni student ima pravo na zdravstevno osiguranje. ako da oni bi je trebali uputiti dalje.

----------


## leptirići

> nek pita na svojoj referadi da li kao izvanredni student ima pravo na zdravstevno osiguranje. ako da oni bi je trebali uputiti dalje.



nema pravo kao izvanredni student

----------


## leptirići

jel može bit na par dana ili mora cijeli mjesec

----------


## leptirići

[QUOTE=malena beba;2708112]na zalost, mislim da nista drugo ne moze :/ eventualno ako moze nekog zamolit da je prijavi na par dana da opet stekne pravo (znam da ovo nije bas zakonito)[/QUO

jel može par dana ili mora biti cijelo mjesec

----------


## Narancica000

Podizem temu:

Usla sam u raspravu sa frendicom, i zanima me zapravo imamo li mi, koji zivimo u inozemstvu, pravo na obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje u Hrvatskoj?

Naime, svi smo privremeno (na 5god) odjavili boravak u mup-u, medjutim s kim god pricam ovdje svi redom govore kako nisu odjavili zdravstveno u HR. 

Jesam samo ja idiot i htjela biti postena ili sto? Prosvijetlite me, ako tko zna!

----------


## Beti3

> Podizem temu:
> 
> Usla sam u raspravu sa frendicom, i zanima me zapravo imamo li mi, koji zivimo u inozemstvu, pravo na obvezno zdravstveno osiguranje u Hrvatskoj?
> 
> Naime, svi smo privremeno (na 5god) odjavili boravak u mup-u, medjutim s kim god pricam ovdje svi redom govore kako nisu odjavili zdravstveno u HR. 
> 
> Jesam samo ja idiot i htjela biti postena ili sto? Prosvijetlite me, ako tko zna!


Zvala sam nedavno HZZO da pitam da li djeca moje prijateljice koji su vani i idu u školu, u Njemačkoj, nisu punoljetni, imaju pravo na zdravstveno osiguranje u Hrvatskoj. Nije ih odjavila na HZZO, nego samo na MUPu. Nemaju.
Ali, ako imaju Europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu, mogu ići kod liječnika u Hrvatskoj, ako i plate, bit će im refundirano u Njemačkoj. Povezane su službe unutar Evrope i znaju da li ste osigurani vani ili ne.
Nakon povratka u zemlju, treba se prijaviti u roku od 30 dana i nastavit će se zdr.osig. u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Narancica000

*Beti* hvala, tako sam i mislila dok me drugi nisu pokusali uvjeriti u suprotno. 
Znam i slucajeve gdje zene zive u inozemstvu, zdravstveno su osigurane u istome i primaju porodiljnu naknadu iz RH! Nije li to protuzakonito? I moze li doci do posljedica? 
Sorry sto offtopicarim sad, al me bas jako zanima  :Embarassed:

----------


## Beti3

To ne znam, ali znam da su neke morale vraćati naknadu zbog fiktivnog zapošljavanja u Hrvatskoj, a živjele su ovdje. Ako im je došla kontrola, ili ih je tko prijavio.
Ovo o primanju naknade iz HR, a zdravstveno imaju u inoztemstvu, mora biti protuzakonito, ma kako mi mislile o tome.

----------


## In love

Meni nesto nije jasno - tko jim placa osnovno zdravstveno osiguranje u Hr ako nisu tu zaposleni? Ako placaju sami onda mozda i imaju pravo. U biti djeca bi i mogla biti ali za odrasle nisam sigurna.

Recimo moji klinci imajo slo i hr zdravstveno. Zasto i kako? Kad sam jih hrjela odjaviti u Slo mi nisu dali dok jim ne dostavim dokaz da imaju djeca osiguranje negdje drugdje. Kako ja u tom trenu nisam imala sa sobom hr zdravstvene iskaznice su ostali osigurani i u Slo. Sada sam lijena za otic to promijenit, a zdravstveno tamo nam nije trebalo. Ali - oni su tamo osigurani preko mene a ja si osiguranje placam sama. A u Hr su osigurani preko muza. I imaju duplo drzavljanstvo. Ali u biti se to besmije raditi, rekla mi je to u Slo ali najgore sto se moze desiti je da jih u slo automatski
izbrisu jer jim je stalno prebivaliste u Hr.

----------


## In love

A ovo drugo je moguce u slucaju da je zena radila u Hr i jos uvijek ima tu stalno prebivaliste, a vani samo privremeni boravak. Pa nemoze meni nitko zabraniti da ja za vrijeme porodiljnog boravim u inozemstvu. Moja sestricna je tako bila u Poljskoj jer je muz u to doba bio zaposlen tamo.  Pa i ja sam dobivala slo porodiljni a boravila sam u Hr, nije to nista protuzakonito.

----------


## Beti3

> *Beti* hvala, tako sam i mislila dok me drugi nisu pokusali uvjeriti u suprotno. 
> Znam i slucajeve gdje zene zive u inozemstvu, zdravstveno su osigurane u istome i primaju porodiljnu naknadu iz RH! Nije li to protuzakonito? I moze li doci do posljedica? 
> Sorry sto offtopicarim sad, al me bas jako zanima





> A ovo drugo je moguce u slucaju da je zena radila u Hr i jos uvijek ima tu stalno prebivaliste, a vani samo privremeni boravak. Pa nemoze meni nitko zabraniti da ja za vrijeme porodiljnog boravim u inozemstvu. Moja sestricna je tako bila u Poljskoj jer je muz u to doba bio zaposlen tamo.  Pa i ja sam dobivala slo porodiljni a boravila sam u Hr, nije to nista protuzakonito.


U tvom primjeru je u redu, naravno. Ali, Narančica je navela primjer osobe koja je osigurana u inozemstvu, ne bi smjela biti i tu. Bar tako objašnjava HZZO.

Evo malo http://zagrebdublin.com/korisne-info...odlaska-iz-hr/

----------


## Narancica000

Postoji li mogucnost da osoba koja privremeno boravi u inozemstvu placa sebi zdravstveno u RH, i kolika je naknada za istu? Napominjem, stalno prebivaliste imam u RH.

Sto se tice besplatnog zdravstvenog osiguranja, smatram da nije moralno koristiti isto u obje zemlje.
I sama sam u toj situaciji ali sam isto odjavila jer u zemlji u kojoj boravim imam pravo na to.

----------


## sillyme

Ja sam primala porodiljnu s osnova stalnog (i nimalo fiktivnog) zaposlenja u rh ali sam tad neko vijeme otisla zivjeti u inozemstvo gdje smo platili privatnu policu zdravstvenog osiguranja. Ne vidim uopce zasto bi bilo nezakonito da ostvarujem svoje pravo iz osiguranja samo zato sto privremeno sam odselila na neku drugu lokaciju i tamo zbog jednostavnosti izvadila policu da imam i lokalno osiguranje. Kad mi je istkao porodiljni sam se vratila na u rh i u firmu....

(ono sto me dan danas zapanjuje je da je cjelogodisnja premium polica kostala otprilike koliko jednomjesecna rata mog obaveznog zdravstvenog u rh a razlika u kvaliteti usluge.... bolje da ne spominjem)

----------


## malena beba

nedavno sam pitala na HZZO-u za prijatelje koji su odselili a imaju zdravstveno osiguranje u RH ostvareno kao nezaposlene osobe nakon radnog odnosa - receno mi je da ne moraju odjavit zdravstveno ukoliko ih poslodavac u inozemstvu to ne bude trazio. odselili su unutar EU. sad ti budi pametan  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## In love

Beti3, mozda je u inozemstvu osigurana privatno? Neznamo sve pa nemozemo ni suditi.

Mjesecno osiguranje ako placas sam je oko 500kn. Barem je bilo kad sam ja pitala zadnji put, mozda je sada i vise.

----------


## In love

Sta nije da ako si osiguran kao nezaposlena osoba se moras javljati na biro? A kako se javljaju ako su vani? 
Mislim, svasta se moze ali jedno povlaci drugo i jako brzo se ulovis u klopku. Jer sada su eu drzave sve vise umrezene pa se sve odmah sazna.

A u biti stranac da bi dobio privremeni ili stalni boravak u nekoj drzavi MORA imati zdravstveno osiguranje koje pokriva tu drzavu. Mene za Hr nisu trazili nesto specialno, moram samo imati eu zdravstvenu karticu i to je ok, a neke drzave traze i vise od toga.

----------


## malena beba

> Sta nije da ako si osiguran kao nezaposlena osoba se moras javljati na biro? A kako se javljaju ako su vani? 
> .


ne moras se uopce prijaviti na biro ako ne zelis, nema veze sa zdravstvenim, to je razdvojeno prije vise godina...

----------


## In love

> ne moras se uopce prijaviti na biro ako ne zelis, nema veze sa zdravstvenim, to je razdvojeno prije vise godina...


Pa to je ok, recimo u Slo nije tako. Ako si nezaposlen i nisi prijavljen na biro gubis pravo na zdravstveno i sve placas sam.

----------


## Narancica000

> Beti3, mozda je u inozemstvu osigurana privatno? Neznamo sve pa nemozemo ni suditi.
> .


Slucajevi o kojima sam ja pisala nisu privatno osigurani, vec imaju pravo na besplatno zdr. osig. u inozemstvu! A isto tako koriste i u RH besplatno zdr. osig.

Prije moga odlaska u inozemstvo prekinula sam radni odnos u Hrvatskoj i nisam se prijavila na HZZO, misleci da nemam pravo ak se selim van! 
Medjutim, sada kad sam trudna (nezaposlena) i ako zelim provesti nekoliko mjeseci u Hrvatskoj kod svojih prije poroda, a imam i stalno prebivaliste RH, dali imam pravo na besplatnu trudnicku skrb tamo ili moram sama placat? Ili je jedino rjesenje da idem privatno na pregled dok sam tamo? 
Sto ja zapravo mogu i koja su moja prava?
(Imam li uopce ikakva prava vise u RH?)

----------


## In love

Mozda kao povratnik u Hr? 
Nazovi i pitaj, to ti je najbolje jer svako tumaci zakon po svome.

----------


## malena beba

narancica koliko sam svatila ti imas prebivaliste u RH? po tome bi imala pravo u roku mjesec dana kad se vratis aktivirati svoje zdravstveno kao nezaposlena. 
tako bar tumace tete u mom HZZO-u

----------


## Beti3

Najjednostavnije je provjeriti online na stranici http://www.hzzo-net.hr/statos_OIB.htm

Upišeš svoj OIB i označiš da nisi robot...i sve se vidi  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Slucajevi o kojima sam ja pisala nisu privatno osigurani, vec imaju pravo na besplatno zdr. osig. u inozemstvu! A isto tako koriste i u RH besplatno zdr. osig.
> 
> Prije moga odlaska u inozemstvo prekinula sam radni odnos u Hrvatskoj i nisam se prijavila na HZZO, misleci da nemam pravo ak se selim van! 
> Medjutim, sada kad sam trudna (nezaposlena) i ako zelim provesti nekoliko mjeseci u Hrvatskoj kod svojih prije poroda, a imam i stalno prebivaliste RH, dali imam pravo na besplatnu trudnicku skrb tamo ili moram sama placat? Ili je jedino rjesenje da idem privatno na pregled dok sam tamo? 
> Sto ja zapravo mogu i koja su moja prava?
> (Imam li uopce ikakva prava vise u RH?)


Ako si odjavila radni odnos, automatski si odjavila i zdravstveno osiguranje. Trebala si se u roku od 30 dana prijaviti kao nezaposlena osoba i sve bi bilo OK. Na žalost, za to je sada kasno.
Da li si vani zaposlena? Možda postoji mogućnost da se prijaviš na HZZO u roku od 30 dana nakon povratka, ali ne znam koje dokumente za to moraš imati.
Što ti kaže ona stranica od HZZOa, imaš li zdravstveno u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## Narancica000

Kaze stranica da me nema  :Sad: 
Sad sam provjerila za kcer, njoj je sve ostalo po starom i dalje je osigurana. 
Vidjet cu sto mogu uciniti kad se vratim.

----------

